# leopard gecko people please!



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, Shane is almost 4 months old now and I want some other opinions: Boy or girl?! 










































And this is after I examined him...He had just eaten a mealie off my hand and was quite comfortable there for a long time lol.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh my gecko porn!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> oh my gecko porn!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


omg that just made me literally LOL :rofl:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

it may be a female though a few months might need to pass to see if a bulge forms behind the line.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh and the femoral pores are starting to form as of this week


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

nel3 said:


> it may be a female though a few months might need to pass to see if a bulge forms behind the line.


Uh Oh I was really hoping for a male. He has a couple of bumps under his vent though...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh ALSO if anyone has any idea what morph he might be please guess!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

It might be a little young to tell right now, but I would guess female. The preanal pores (the sort of v-shape you see right above the vent if you look closely) aren't nearly as pronounced as a males would be, and the bulge is a bit small (my girl has a small bulge there as well, but a males would be noticeably bigger). He might just be a little guy though, so I would wait a little while longer and keep an eye on him.
Not entirely sure on the morph, but whatever it is he's beautiful. <3


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> It might be a little young to tell right now, but I would guess female. The preanal pores (the sort of v-shape you see right above the vent if you look closely) aren't nearly as pronounced as a males would be, and the bulge is a bit small (my girl has a small bulge there as well, but a males would be noticeably bigger). He might just be a little guy though, so I would wait a little while longer and keep an eye on him.
> Not entirely sure on the morph, but whatever it is he's beautiful. <3


Yeah he is not even 4 months old, so I still think its a developing boy. Especially since I can notice the femoral pores more now than I could a month ago. Thank you! I think he might be a super hypo tangerine carrot tail!


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

That Defiantly is a female. At 4 months, my male gecko had the start of the pores. Very cute gecko.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He was acutually 3 months when I posted this. He is 4 months old now and is starting to show his pores XD


----------

